# sunroof/flip up roof??



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

For those of you who are all about body work and metal stuff I have a question for you. Any way it all started when I purchased my car with an aftermarket flip up type sunroof. Now my problem is I HATE IT. It leaks no one can seem to find a new rubber seal for it or anything. Now to you body work peoples how to i get ride of my sun roof and make a solid roof like stock?? 

THANKS for everything

PEACE

I do have accesses to welding meterials and people who know how to do it good so thats no a problem.


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

*The other option could be*

Have a new sunroof installed, shop around and find a good brand with good long warranty and a shop that knows what their 
doing.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

i have a b14 with a pop up roof. It doesnt leak but i hate that it just pops up. I enjoy popping it up at night cause it allows ventilation but i really want to be able to move it back. 

Im guessing it would be cheaper for someone to install a power sunroof cause the hole is already there.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah i guess your probably right. No only other thing is to cut a peice of another b13 sentra and weld it in place but that means a new paint job probably some bondo and more work than replacing the one i have. But it would also be nice to get a chuck of glass out of my car thought.

THANKS

CORY


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

cut the top completely off and make a convertable! lol


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

b13 convertable hmmm...... NO, i think a b13 and convertable would look pretty damn funny. I would have to admit it would be original thats for sure hahaha.

CORY


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

ive seen a b13 convertible before. whoever did it did a good job, but that thing just looked wrong.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

wow thats seriously original. I dont think it would look right with the trunk the squared trunk with convertable would through me off. 

CORY


----------

